# looking for good or bad... about 89 audi 200 avant quattro turbo..



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Found a local audi 200 avant turbo 5 speed 180k...
Good bad to watch out for? The price is $800 and it solid (from pics) its local but trying to do some research before i pull the trigger..

Are they reliable? Things i should watch out for?
Im thinking about replacing my 97 GMC jimmy 15mpg hog with this.. thinking it shoudl almost get twice the gas milage and twice the fun..??


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: looking for good or bad... about 89 audi 200 avant quattro turbo.. (vwsnaps)*

Start by reading up on the problems and fixes here http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/index.html


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: looking for good or bad... about 89 audi 200 avant quattro turbo.. (vwsnaps)*

At $800? It is most likely worth while.
Watch out for leaks in the power steering rack and see if you can notice any cracks or tears in the CV boots. The steering rack will be one of the most expensive fixes if it is leaking... most other stuff won't be too expensive since you're only paying $800.
I doubt you'll double the fuel economy of your Jimmy. My 5000 Turbo quattro gets low 20's combined... all highway really only gets me into the mid 20's. It is still a much more fun vehicle to drive than a truck, though.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: looking for good or bad... about 89 audi 200 avant quattro turbo.. (DurtyBunny)*

Well I dunno someone just gave me a perfectly good running 200 10vtq for free.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

